# Christian Music That Isn't Horrible?



## Cocobanana (Dec 7, 2011)

So, I was raised as a Christian of some kind. We went to different churches all through the years, but they were mostly baptist, or assemblies of god, or 'community' church even. I have always loved music, but all I was allowed to listen to when I was younger was, as you might guess, religious music. A lot of it is corny, musically and/or lyrically, but even with my comparably refined tastes there are some artists who I still enjoy way more than mainstream music and can listen to without cringing. Maybe you'll agree.

This is a thread to post Christian music which you think is still pretty darn entertaining.

To start things off, I'm posting one of my favorite songs from Michael W. Smith, this tune being of the bombastic and huge pop variety. Think Prince circa Purple Rain. Or Genesis circa Phil Collins. It's quite fun and uplifting. Not to mention, I used to have a huge crush on this guy.

[video=youtube;xBu1w89SjHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBu1w89SjHM[/video]


----------



## Mutations2000 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Newsboys are actually pretty good.  I would post a song, but I'm posting from my iPhone, so I can't.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 7, 2011)

Owl City. Even if I wouldn't consider Adam to be a Christian music phenomena, his songs are really enjoyable and soothing.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Owl City. Even if I wouldn't consider Adam to be a Christian music phenomena, his songs are really enjoyable and soothing.



That might be the case, though I would argue if you've heard one of his songs you've pretty much heard them all. Not that it's a bad thing if you enjoy the one kind of sound he's good at ^^


----------



## Conker (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm pretty fond of Skillet; they have some really good tunes, despite the Christian overtones to them. Flyleaf as well, though Skillet is the better of the two. Those are the only two remotely Christian bands I listen to.



Fenrari said:


> Owl City. Even if I wouldn't consider Adam to be a Christian music phenomena, his songs are really enjoyable and soothing.


Oh god that band makes me want to kill myself :[


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes is as close as I'll come to 'CHristian' music.


----------



## Namba (Dec 7, 2011)

August Burns Red, Norma Jean, The Chariot, As Cities Burn, UnderÃ¸ath, Oh, Sleeper, Showbread, Maylene and the Sons of Disaster and Owl City.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm an atheist, but there is something terribly genuine and likeable about a lot of Christian songs. 

Johnny Cash has some beautiful songs with Christian themes. 1 2

I'm also a pretty good fan of Billy Bragg's covers of old Woody Guthrie lyrics, some of which are quite religious. 1 2

Steve Earle is an atheist, but was raised Christian and sometimes sings about that. 1

I'm actually not a fan of this band (mewithoutYou) because I think they lean on religion too much to support themselves (all of the others I listed just occasionally sing about it), and also I'm not a good fan of the lead vocalist's voice. You may like them more. My boyfriend absolutely loves them, and even I find this particular song kind of eerie and pretty. 1

Also, the soundtrack for "Transamerica" is mostly Christian music, sometimes beautiful. (Funny, since Transamerica is about a trans woman.) You'll have to find that yourself, there's not much of it on youtube.

(Edited because I realize all the embedded videos might slow people down.)


----------



## Plantar (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpa2kXsB_YQ&amp;feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_fUgiixCME

I have a ton but these are two of my favorites. They're not always more religious, a lot of Mark Lanegan's music is about drugs, so. :V


----------



## Deo (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm an atheist, but there are a few I actually like. Mostly hymns. Hymns have great beauty in them. A beauty of which modern "Christian music" cannot match and blemishes the name of christian music.

Battle Hymn of the Republic.

Amazing Grace

How Great Thou Art

If I can find my copy of my hymnal when I return home on winter break I'll give you a few more. I also really only like hymns sung in small churches, they're sung with this conviction you can feel, rather than being sung by well paid choirs that add way too much "rock" music, or way too much background sound and don't have the same heart put into the words.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm an atheist, but there are a few I actually like. Mostly hymns. Hymns have great beauty in them. A beauty of which modern "Christian music" cannot match and blemishes the name of christian music.
> 
> Battle Hymn of the Republic.
> 
> ...



The singing portion of church service was always my favorite part, and I also preferred the smaller churches which sang the 'classics' because that's what they grew up with. Everyone is singing their heart out and no one cares who is a better singer because the song wasn't for anyone in the building. Such an amazing experience... now I wanna go to a concert real bad >.<


----------



## Slighted (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd like to try some good Christian music, my knee jerk reaction is to hate it sight unseen. I tend to like dark stuff with an edge, and yeah, that ain't christian music. But I'm always on guard against unwarranted assumptions, so I'd love to explode my preconceived notions....


----------



## Plantar (Dec 7, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I'd like to try some good Christian music, my knee jerk reaction is to hate it sight unseen. I tend to like dark stuff with an edge, and yeah, that ain't christian music. But I'm always on guard against unwarranted assumptions, so I'd love to explode my preconceived notions....


Listen to the stuff I posted. You might not be disappointed. :J


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 7, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I'd like to try some good Christian music, my knee jerk reaction is to hate it sight unseen. I tend to like dark stuff with an edge, and yeah, that ain't christian music. But I'm always on guard against unwarranted assumptions, so I'd love to explode my preconceived notions....



I can show you some stuff if you ever get on AIM again


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2011)

Five Iron Frenzy if you like ska!


----------



## Lunar (Dec 7, 2011)

Skillet is the only relatively Christian band I know.  I like most of their songs, "Whispers In the Dark" being my favorite.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 9, 2011)

my Mom loves that stuff so I have to hear it from time to time. There are some good musicians I just don't care for the lyrics myself. Todd Agnew's not bad, Michael W. Smith, Jars of Clay. That's all can remember right now.
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Larry (Dec 9, 2011)

In my opinion, Relient K has proven to be pretty successful in mainstream as a Christian band.
[video=youtube;-YVuql8R1G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YVuql8R1G8[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Dec 9, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpa2kXsB_YQ&amp;feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_fUgiixCME
> 
> I have a ton but these are two of my favorites. They're not always more religious, a lot of Mark Lanegan's music is about drugs, so. :V



Oh, hey, that's actually pretty interesting stuff right there, right up my alley, you got some more stuff you can expose me to?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 9, 2011)

P sure Family Force 5 is Christian. At least that's what I've heard from youtube comments

I love the band though.

[yt]Uqr8q7RheXg[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 9, 2011)

It's pretty much all awful music, regardless of the content.


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's pretty much all awful music, regardless of the content.


From one staunch atheist to another, I think you're over generalizing this. The subject matter may not appeal to you, but there is some christian music out there that is good. Same with any religion, or sub-genre of music. In christian music the market seems to be grossly swamped in amateurs so that may influence your opinion, and I can see how that would make sense. But to blatantly pass it off ass all awful is not accurate of how varied this type of music can be. Hell, I've listened to lyric-less piano songs being "christian", and yet those are still beautiful. The sound in and of itself is not affected by the intent to spread christianity, and I'd say it's safe to judge music by it's standard of sound rather than anything else.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> From one staunch atheist to another, I think you're over generalizing this. The subject matter may not appeal to you, but there is some christian music out there that is good. Same with any religion, or sub-genre of music. In christian music the market seems to be grossly swamped in amateurs so that may influence your opinion, and I can see how that would make sense. But to blatantly pass it off ass all awful is not accurate of how varied this type of music can be. Hell, I've listened to lyric-less piano songs being "christian", and yet those are still beautiful. The sound in and of itself is not affected by the intent to spread christianity, and I'd say it's safe to judge music by it's standard of sound rather than anything else.



I was pretty careful in wording my statement to say, "regardless of the content", I dunno what you're on about :v


----------



## Acton (Mar 10, 2012)

Jovan Mackenzy is a man who came out  word of faith and health and wealth church and Hip Hop artist. Not only he is a good artist he has the spund biblical  chops to back up his rime. 
He is giving away his album The Narrow Road Famine for fer but if can please leave him a donation.

you can download his album here: 
http://midwestnoise.com/jovan/


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 10, 2012)

RED is a band I enjoy quite a bit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gcEyO-XqAw

And probably one of my favorites right now is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcRMNiZtj5s
That song literally got me through a tough time in my life, and its meaning is truly amazing.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 10, 2012)

This thread has risen from the grave, so I shall have to drive a stake through its heart to protect the innocent.


----------

